# London 2012 tickets



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So who is planning on getting tickets, and what do you wanna go see?

I've registered my interest for a few bits since you can now, opening or closing ceremony would be nice to see and I also have an interest in the swimming. 

Anyone else?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

same as you bud bar the swimming unless its the females.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol thing is, I wonder how many tickets will go to those of us who live near enough to travel via public transport easily?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-M-A_G-S- said:


> Lol thing is, I wonder how many tickets will go to those of us who live near enough to travel via public transport easily?


thats a good point for me wouldn't bother me in the slightest if i was to drive down park up over night sleep in the car, but its defiantly a good point.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

packard said:


> http://www.tickets.london2012.com/


Cheers Just signed up. Hoping for equestrian tickets mainly in perticular the dressage:thumb:


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I think i signed up to pretty much the entire list! lol. I just think there is not much chance of this happening here again in my life time and i would love to be able to see as many events as possible!! I really think the games will be amazing!!


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Beach volleyball :thumb::thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Signed up. Hopefully staying in Walthamstow for the duration.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

rapala said:


> Beach volleyball :thumb::thumb:


Lol I put that one down, girlfriend doesn't know though  I remember watching it when I went on holiday to miami and that was schweet!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Maggi,

I've registered. Though i can't help feeling that there won't be a lot of room left at the prestigeous events after the 'hospitality' has been taken care of.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I signed up sometime ago and registered for virtually everything. It won't come to the UK again in my lifetime so it's one of those one off things to do - plus the twins will be old enough to understand and go.

For me swimming mainly - used to swim at county and city levels - plus althetics and the ceremonies.


----------

